# [solved] grub question - not pointing to new kernel

## cwc

I've had some problems with mount /boot so I recompile the kernel on my system.

I have to do this as chroot using the sysrcd.

Anyway:

Here is the ls for my new kernel:

tma boot # pwd

/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot

tma boot # ls -l

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep 10 22:45 bzImage -> ../../x86/boot/bzImage

here is the ls for /boot

tma boot # pwd

/boot

tma boot # ls -l

total 3740

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3825344 Sep  9 18:01 linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

One is for Sep 9 and one is for Sep 10.

What is the best way to update grub?  nano or is there a tool?

Here's my /boot/grub/grub..conf (I'm chroot in sysrcd)

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

thanks

----------

## Raniz

How did you recompile your kernel?

Since you're a genkernel user you should recompile it with

```
# genkernel all
```

or

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

If you want to tweak the configuration yourself.

----------

## energyman76b

just put linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 there 

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 

linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 

but - do you really need an initrd? or genkernel? and make sure that ext2 support is compiled in and NOT a module. 

The easiet way is:

ln -s linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 vmlinuz

vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

and in the future use make all modules_install install to install your kernel. 

In that case, grub could/should look like this:

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

yes, that simple

----------

## cwc

They key was editing grub.conf as chroot and ln -s vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 vmlinuz.

From now on I'll link the kernel to vmlinuz.

This is the /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

#kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

ls -l of /boot/

```

tma boot # ls -l

total 41578

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1710271 Sep 11 04:05 System.map-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1710271 Sep 11 03:59 System.map-2.6.30-gentoo-r5.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1294167 Aug 30 14:05 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        1 Aug 30 14:49 boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    66226 Sep 11 04:05 config-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    66226 Sep 11 03:59 config-2.6.30-gentoo-r5.old

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     1024 Sep 11 04:44 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 19060328 Aug 30 14:05 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3696288 Sep  6 11:02 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3267168 Sep  6 11:01 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5_back090906

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3825344 Sep  9 05:57 linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

drwx------ 2 root root    12288 Aug 30 14:13 lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       24 Sep 11 15:53 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3840832 Sep 11 04:05 vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3840832 Sep 11 03:59 vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r5.old

tma boot #

```

Thanks for the help!

----------

